# Some hurt, I'm sad



## Noitoen (Feb 26, 2011)

After 30+ years of self employment, with the last 12 in partnership with my brother in law, I'm sad to say that we were caught up by the crisis. So many good years of electric motor and generator repair, automation systems build and repair till suddenly, it seems that the good old repairman is no longer required . The business started to slowly go down the drain and before it would go completely, I had to accept a job offer and close the company. It'll be the first time in my life that I'll be working for someone else and at 47 years, I must be thankful I got the job and doing what I do best.
I'm now thinking of building a little backyard shack to devote some time to this hobby.


----------



## dsquire (Feb 26, 2011)

Noitoen

I am sorry to hear that the economy has forced you to close your business and take an outside job. It is nice that you were able to find a job so quickly and even better that it is something that you like to do. Maybe this will give you more regular hours and you will have some time for play with your hobbies. I wish you all the best for the future. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## DaveH (Feb 26, 2011)

Noitoen,

Well that is sad, after so many years.
I sincerely offer my best wishes for the future and I hope all your dreams come true.

Dave


----------



## ieezitin (Feb 26, 2011)

Noitoen
I have a similar story, and when it happened to me I was down for a while but after two years now I realize it was the best thin g that ever happened to me.

I was forced to get a paying job after my business started to fail 2-1/2 years ago, but I still kept some of my good customers, and on the weekends and nights I work for them, my paying job pays well and now I have health care, a pension and a 401K with a structured lifestyle.

My work performed on the side gets very wishy-washy and I end up paying less in taxes, the one great value out of my business failing was having a fully stocked shop which is used every day.

Chin up and be proud of what you have accomplished over all the years of self-employment, welcome the change.

All the best  Anthony.


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks you all for the encouragement. I only feel sad because when you're on the up side, everybody is nice but otherwise, I suppose my story's the same as many others. When the kids are small, some sacrifices are easily handled but with one daughter in first year in medicine university and the other one 2 years away, the fixed expenses are difficult to manage. Our government doesn't care if our customers pay in time or not they just demand the 23% of VAT and the 30% of IRC and don't care. I intend to continue with some ods and bits for some good people and try to enjoy a little freedom of mind. I'm still proud to say that we didn't go bankrupt and won't have any of those nightmares.


----------



## steamer (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear Noitoen....I hope if nothing else you get some of your free time back.

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Feb 26, 2011)

Noitoen,

Sorry you had to close your business.

When one door closes another one opens.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 26, 2011)

I lost my business a bit more than a year ago. It's a hard hard thing to go through. At least you can step away with a clear mind and not have the worries of debt from that business hanging over your head.

Things have a way of sorting themselves out. I wish you the best.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 26, 2011)

Noitoen,

At the age of 49 I was laid off from my life's career as a job shop machinist.

I was out of work for 16 months before a real opportunity came about.
I jumped into it with both feet and regret not doing it sooner in my life!

I look forward to going to work today.

I wish the same for you!

Rick


----------



## don-tucker (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear your sad tale Noitoegn,I am retired now and had never been out of work so was very lucky but feel for you younger guys,my son has to work 150 miles away from his home,there is no work about for engineers now.At least he is in work
Don


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks you all for your kind words. My first day at the new job will be on Tuesday and the headquarters is about 8Km. from my home. I'm going to have a small tool equipped van to service and repair electrical equipment at different sites of a big recycling company. (I don't think there will be a shortage of bits and pieces for the machining hobby  ) 

Helder


----------



## John Rudd (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your business's demise.....Hope things work out for you.


I often wonder if the so called politicians really understand the impact of their decision making...

So easy for them to walk away when things go pear shaped... 'We were acting in the best interest of the country- you all voted for us, its not really our fault...'


----------



## don-tucker (Feb 27, 2011)

You are dead right John,when i was an apprentice,it was office jobs was the way to go and engineering was frowned on,getting your hands dirty was not on,with a result ,nobody is making anything just sitting in offices staring at computers and making silly decisions like where to put the next batch of road bumbs.
Don


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 12, 2011)

I must say, first time ever that I'm an employee and not an employer, first 2 weeks, with a couple of holidays in between, couldn't be happier. I work now from 08:00 to 18:00, wish includes one our overtime, get home, leave work at the workshop and relax, just finishing some projects that remained to finish (some extra Euros for the new shop). It's been a long time since I've had a good night sleep, worrying about making ends meet but, despite the state of the economy, it looks like now I can ease up a little.


----------



## BillC (Mar 12, 2011)

The other good about your new situation is that you don't take the job home with you at night, you leave it at work. I've been there too...Now the Lab where I work is being cut by the new budget and there will be people on fer-low and some layoffs. At 63 - what to do.....can't retire yet... ???

BillC


----------



## DaveH (Mar 12, 2011)

Noitoen,

That's nice. 
Sometimes being _HAPPY _is the most important.

I'm glad you are. ;D

Dave


----------

